# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Cuci Kolam Jilid 2- Koi Jumbo

## Edwinpranata

Ini adalah lanjutan dari thread Cuci Kolam Jilid 1(di thread ini masih sisa Kohaku Momo, dan Chagoi Ogata). Dikarenakan oleh renovasi dan keinginan
untuk cuci kolam, maka saya akan menjual beberapa koleksi jumbo saya. Bisa pm atau sms ke nomor hp: 081354018700. Harga yang saya berikan 
belum fixed, masih bisa nego sesuai dengan kondisi. Harga sudah termasuk dengan ongkir menggunakan jasa herona ke daerah pulau jawa. Untuk request 
pengiriman melalui pesawat juga bisa namun biaya akan dichargekan ke pembeli. Saya juga melayani pengiriman ke luar pulau jawa(ongkir ditanggung pembeli). 
Seperti yang lalu, 3% dari penjualan akan didonasikan ke forum koi-s. Thanks. Silahkan memilih dan membeli. 

1. 65 cm Sanke Takichio Farm 
[IMG][/IMG]

2. 65cm Kohaku Takichio Serti. 
[IMG][/IMG]

3. Female Sakai Kohaku 75 cm Serti (Cocok untuk breeding atau kontes)
    Award: - Grand Champion Prize & Best kohaku over 40BU Kontes Koi Merah Putih 4 thn 2011
               - Reserve Grand Champion A Young Koi Show 2011 - 1st DIY Jateng. 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## helmywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## angma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Orion

bole pm om?

----------


## ubitalcwp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bank ipoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agus hg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wisata Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dan-koi

pm om karashi sakai serti 75 cm nya  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d1d1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fikri262

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Om minta pm hrg shiro utsuri terbarunya. Terimakasih

----------


## ljohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ubitalcwp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## z4ckzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagasichsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

PM karashi sakainya om, sekalian umurnya. Thanks

----------


## centurion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## z4ckzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Agust Njum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abipanzer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

